# Đèn LED Nhà xưởng là gì? Và làm sao để lựa chọn đèn theo đúng nhu cầu?



## vmtvietnam (19 Tháng sáu 2021)

_Đèn LED nhà xưởng là dòng đèn được thiết kế riêng biệt để phục vụ cho lĩnh vực chiếu sáng công nghiệp, cụ thể như: chiếu sáng xưởng sản xuất, chiếu sáng sân vận động,… Có 4 yếu tố cần lưu ý để có thể lựa chọn được đúng đèn LED theo nhu cầu lắp đặt ở các khu vực như trên, đó là: Công suất, quang thông, bộ tản nhiệt và giá cả._

*1. Công suất*

_Đèn LED nhà xưởng thường được lắp ở các khu vực có không gian rộng và cao (chiều cao so với mặt sàn có thể lên tới hơn 10m). Do đó, dòng đèn này có công suất từ 50W đến 200W tùy theo khu vực sử dụng,_

*2. Quang thông*

_Để có thể cung cấp đủ ánh sáng cho không gian rộng và cao, đèn LED nhà xưởng thường có mức quang thông rất lớn. Loại nhỏ nhất là 50W có mức quang thông khoảng 5000lm và cao nhất có thể lên tới 25000lm._

*3. Bộ tản nhiệt*

_Thường một nhà xưởng sản xuất sẽ hoạt động từ 12 đến 16 tiếng trong 1 ngày. Với đặc thù công suất cao nên các dòng đèn này sẽ có rất nhiều nhiệt tỏa ra. Để giải quyết vấn đề này, đèn LED nhà xưởng sẽ được trang bị thêm bộ phận tản nhiệt (thường là hợp kim nhôm – chất liệu có tính tản nhiệt tốt). Nếu không có bộ phận này, nhiệt độ sẽ làm ảnh hưởng đến tuổi thọ của chip LED và những linh kiện khác trong đèn, đồng thời dễ gây ra những nguy cơ hỏng đèn hay cháy nổ._

*4. Giá cả*

_Đèn LED nhà xưởng luôn được trang bị những vật liệu cao cấp để đảm bảo chất lượng, điển hình là chip LED và driver. Ngoài ra, trong quá trình sản xuất, đèn cần phải được kiểm định, đánh giá chất lượng chặt chẽ, đảm bảo chất lượng và an toàn cho người sử dụng. Bởi vậy, giá của đèn LED nhà xưởng sẽ cao hơn các loại đèn thông dụng._

Thấu hiểu được những yêu cầu như trên của Quý khách hàng, NationLED chúng tôi đã cho ra đời sản phẩm *Đèn LED Highbay UFO Economy* đáp ứng được toàn bộ các yêu cầu trên và mở rộng phạm vi ứng dụng của đèn với chuẩn IP65 chống nước, chống bụi.


----------



## noithatsg (19 Tháng sáu 2021)

Cảm ơn bạn đã chia sẽ, xin lỗi tác giã cho em xin 1 bình luận nhé.


----------

